# My car of the day, 2015 Mondeo estate.



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

ford has finally released the mondeo estate but was it worth the wait? The mondeo will be available with the impressively small 1.0 litre ecoboost three cylinder engine and a more powerful 2.0 litre 240 BHP unit. ford will also be launching their first hybrid mondeo with 4WD and a diesel option too. There's clever stuff like inflaterble rear seatbelts, retracterble panoramic roof and adaptive full LED headlamps. Could this mondeo estate be a potential class leader?

key specs:

price - £23,480
power - 1.5 litre 4 cyl turbo
transmission - six speed manual FWD
0-60 in 9.3 seconds
top speed 135 MPH

Like it?


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Nah, not for me thanks, the mundano is just getting bigger and uglier


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I don't like it , But I did have to google inflatable seat belts


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

front end is horrific very similar looking to the jag though, googled too and its simple but clever


----------



## Raimon (Aug 18, 2014)

Love it. Front is Aston Martin style.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Raimon said:


> Love it. Front is Aston Martin style.


:lol: Whats that in my rear view mirror it's an ast ast as as asto asto aston mondeo :lol:


----------



## Raimon (Aug 18, 2014)

If you look at the rear end of the 2015 mondeo hatchback it looks like a maseratti lol.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I like it.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

I like it


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It's quite a good looking estate. I don't have a problem with the design, certainly looks a bit more grown up than previous Mondeos.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

previous mondeo totanium x sport looked very nice far better than this for me


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

With Alan on this one, dont know if its a MK5 or a facelift, either way the previous model was a bit more angular and aggressive.

IMO they ruined the Focus and then thought that the Mondy needed the same treatment


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

I quite like the interior


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

brilliant drove one in usa great car


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I like it.


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Decent cars, they have been out over this side of the pond for a while now as the Fusion. Only thing is, we don't get estate versions, and it is not as good a drivers car as European Ford models of old (Mondeo, Fiesta, Ka, etc.) when they were designed and engineering in Europe, seems to be the result of this "Global engineering" one model for all markets.. Slightly off-topic, but we got the Mk2 Focus St, most recent Focus RS, Mondeo St220 and the Fiesta ST150, all made in Germany, even though the US, Canada, etc., didn't!


----------



## T.C (Sep 1, 2014)

That's got jag written all over it!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Looks just like the old 7 year old design from rear/side/interior and like the 2 going on 3 year old design from the front. 

Ford can't be telling us this is new? The design has been out ages in the US.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

fords once a month facelift change


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

I think it's a very modern and lovely looking car that. Not only that, the level of kit and gadgets in these things now are tremendous. The level (not quality yet...) of kit available rivals some of the prestigous brands and every Ford I've ever driven has been excellent in the dynamic department too.

Nice car.


----------



## leon20v (Jul 7, 2007)

as they have been out so long in America they are kinda old news now, very surprised they have taken so long to arrive in the rest of the world. Saying that I do have it on my long list of cars that I am interested in. Drive great, don't look all that bad. the 2L ecoboost is actually nice to drive, much better than the regular 2.5 they come with. Just didn't like the rear head room as it felt cramped in the regular saloon version. Don't expect the residuals to be great. 2013 2.5L SE models are already going for £11K locally


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Not too keen on it.

It should be called a Jaguar Mondeo.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Yeah it's a Ford Mondeo at the end of the day. 

It's probably a good car to own and drive but it's not in my opinion a desirable car so just for that reason it's a no from me.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

alan hanson said:


> previous mondeo totanium x sport looked very nice far better than this for me


There's some pics of what the new TXS/ST might look like, and talk that they'll probably put the 300PS 2.3l ecoboost in it . If they did release it, it could be really good.










The Vignale is also a slightly odd concept.


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

I like it - don't want one, but if I was looking for a large estate, I'd be down at my Ford shop ASAP, looks nice, I like the Aston style grill.
Cant really see Jag in there tho !!?


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

SteveyG said:


> There's some pics of what the new TXS/ST might look like, and talk that they'll probably put the 300PS 2.3l ecoboost in it . If they did release it, it could be really good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks terrific. Like it a lot!


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice front end...but the rear on the 2014 hatchback is boring. Hope they have sorted it out for the 2015 model.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I have the current Titanium X Sport and its a great car. Its loaded with all the gadgets and much much more reasonable than the equivalent BMW's or mercs. I'm waiting for the X Sport or similar in the new 2015 Mondeo and just pray that they stick the 2.ol engine or better still the 2.3? out of the new uk mustang in it. The picture of the Mondeo above looks great in my opinion I'm just imagining that car in black the estate version with blacked out rear windows and red brake callipers. Nice sporty practical family motor for dads who love to drive but need something big and practical.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

tmitch45 said:


> I have the current Titanium X Sport and its a great car. Its loaded with all the gadgets and much much more reasonable than the equivalent BMW's or mercs. I'm waiting for the X Sport or similar in the new 2015 Mondeo and just pray that they stick the 2.ol engine or better still the 2.3? out of the new uk mustang in it. The picture of the Mondeo above looks great in my opinion I'm just imagining that car in black the estate version with blacked out rear windows and red brake callipers. Nice sporty practical family motor for dads who love to drive but need something big and practical.


Do post up pictures of the new car whenever you get one. Nice to see this thread re appear. :thumb:


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Really like it


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Yes I like it,

A good solid family work-horse, Aston front looks some good technology finding its way onto these cars too :thumb:

I personaly Love the shaped exhausts on the rear - I think they make it look very professional and dare I say it... German made 

Nice one SB68


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

SBM said:


> Yes I like it,
> 
> A good solid family work-horse, Aston front looks some good technology finding its way onto these cars too :thumb:
> 
> ...


You missed the boat on this one Ben , this thread was written a while ago now. Where have you been?


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Does not really do alot for me, but as always when the later higer spec models come out they tend to look a bit more like it imo.


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

I think it is a cracking looking car, good to drive, good discounts, well equipped and I would have this over a BMW, VW, Vauxhall or Audi estate if I needed such a car because 3 out of 4 of those cars are just common and the other is a Vauxhall. The only other possibility would be a Legacy but not as good looking.


----------



## macp (Mar 29, 2009)

Must admit I like the look of it too


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

macp said:


> Must admit I like the look of it too


For anyone with the gift of sight there is certainly nothing to dislike. If t had a different badge or name on it then I think some people would change their opinion.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

That st is fantastic. I hope that comes to the uk


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

As long as they sort the problems out on the diesels it should be good

Current diesels don't do high miles well from my experience


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Had a rep visit me today who's just got his, I asked him his opinion and under his breath "f'ing awful" I was shocked then he showed me, the build quality and and actual quality was shocking his was the titanium spec very plasticy and cheap not like the previous model which wasn't bad at all.
Faulty tps, management lights on, dash rattling and loose handles.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

£32k for a decent spec though......


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Yeah love it, top banana.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Very nice, alot better than previous modeos. I love the current Fords Aston Martin style front grill. Definitely think ford are taking steps in the right direction with their latest range.

Sutty.


----------

